# Found Dr pepper bottle



## Dmar1911 (May 9, 2017)

I found a Dr pepper bottle with a chevron on it. Does anyone on know what it's worth.


----------



## Dmar1911 (May 9, 2017)

Here is a pic of the bottle


----------



## ACLbottles (May 10, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! According to Dr. Pepper Collectible Bottles by Ray H. Duncan, it's a tough bottle to find and books for $200 in mint condition, less if it's not mint. I'm not sure how accurate those values are, but that's what the book has it as. Great find!


----------



## Dmar1911 (May 10, 2017)

Thank you for the help. I'm new to collecting bottles. I just found a couple bottle dumps out in the middle of no where. I've picked up quit a few bottles. How would I be able to get them appraised


----------



## ACLbottles (May 10, 2017)

Well there are plenty of people here who are more than willing to help answer your questions! Feel free to post your other finds here! Also, I've found that eBay is also a great source for getting an approximate value of bottles. You can search for your bottle and then click on the "completed listings" option on the left side to see what auctions within the past 90 days sold for. 

I sent you a private message about your Dr. Pepper bottle. Would you be interested in selling it?


----------

